# Drop out



## moikel (Dec 16, 2013)

I am having all sorts of issues posting in the last few days. It just quits on me mid post. 
I can post from from IPad .
I can post on my kayak fishing site from computer, but the moment I get to SMF it just drops out!
No trouble on other sites down here!


----------



## daveomak (Dec 16, 2013)

Mick, morning......  At the bottom of the page is a choice between mobile or desktop.....   I have no clue what they do....   You might try one of those options....


----------



## moikel (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks Dave I am trying to work it out. I can send messages & photo via private message but it just won't play ball when try & post in a thread.
I have been spoilt by various women in my life who did all the tech support so I  just concentrated on my skill set. Now I wish I paid more attention ,sort of.
If its my end I will deal with Apple gen Ytalking to me like lik I am a caveman just need to know which end the sou is.


----------



## superdave (Dec 17, 2013)

The last couple of days I was having keyboard issues only on this site.  I'd type and it would take 10 second delay for letters to appear on the screen.  And like you, it was only on this site.  Maybe SMF server was running really slow or had a glitch.  Today, everything seems to be working pretty good.


----------



## moikel (Dec 17, 2013)

For me the moment I try to post  it justs disconnects. I can do stuff by private message or from I pad. 
I can't figure it out but I am not that computer savvy.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 17, 2013)

Mick, evening....  check your machine for "updates"....   That may help.....


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm having the same problems on my iPad also.


----------



## dls1 (Dec 17, 2013)

I don't have a problem with the disconnects, but I do have a problem on this site with the number of tracking cookies, which is 7. For a small site, I consider that way over the top and intrusive. By comparison, with much bigger sites, Yahoo has 2, Facebook has 1, and Google has 0.


----------

